#ubuntu-cat 2011-07-25
<red-tag> Hola, estic intentant montar un DRBD i no em carrega el modul drbd. algú pot ajudar-me?
<mdepalol> no sé ni què és un drbd
<mdepalol> http://www.drbd.org/ ?
<mdepalol> virgen santa
<mdepalol> fa pinta complicadot
<mdepalol> has provat al seu canal de irc ?
<mdepalol> http://www.drbd.org/home/irc/
#ubuntu-cat 2011-07-26
<jordisayol> bon dia
<jordisayol> tinc un problema al meu ordinador amb Ubuntu 11.04
<jordisayol> hi ha algun procés que s'està menjant tot l'espai lliure del disc dur
<jordisayol> he provat d'esbrinar quin és, però fins ara no he aconseguit res en clar. Si em podeu donar un cop de mà, us ho agrairé
<alexm> «sudo lsof /» et permet veure quins processos tenen quins fitxers oberts
<alexm> «sudo find / -mtime -1» els fitxers que s'han modificat el darrer dia
<alexm> «sudo find / -mtime -1 -size +1000000c» els modificats que tenen més d'1 milió de bytes
<alexm> i després tens l'analitzador de l'ús dels discs per veure on està anant l'espai
<alexm> a banda d'això, si és un procés descontrolat, la millor forma d'aturar-lo és rebotar
<alexm> de vegades passa que el nautilus es torna boig i es fot a vomitar debug al $HOME
<jordisayol> moltes gràcies alexm! l'analitzador gràfic del disc dur ja l'he fet anar sense masses pistes clares
<jordisayol> vaja! ara s'ha aturar... :-/
<alexm> igualment el find t'hauria d'ajudar a trobar els canvis recents
<jordisayol> crec que he trobat alguna cosa
<jordisayol> $ ls -lh  /var/log/kern.log
<jordisayol> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 34G 2011-07-26 13:13 /var/log/kern.log
<jordisayol> ls -lh  /var/log/syslog
<jordisayol> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 21G 2011-07-26 13:13 /var/log/syslog
<alexm> doncs ja ho tens
<alexm> per algun motiu el kernel o algun altre dimoni t'omplien els logs
<jordisayol> sip
<jordisayol> coneixes alguna ordre per mostrar només unes determinades línies del final d'un fitxer de text?
<jordisayol> cat /var/log/syslog | wc -l
<jordisayol> 245348847
<jordisayol> :-/
<jordisayol> d'acord, ho he fet amb l'ordre tail
<jordisayol> la línia següent es repeteix moltíssim en els dos fitxers:
<jordisayol> Jul 26 13:13:28 jordi-desktop kernel: [13556.860413] bt878(0): irq PPERR risc_pc=cf40e0f0
<jordisayol> només puc dir que bt878 és la tarja de dvb-t que tinc a l'ordinador, és una pci
<alexm> doncs sembla que et dóna problemes
<alexm> has actualitzat el nucli recentment?
<alexm> pot ser que tingui una mala connexió o pols o que s'hagi escalfat massa, vés a saber
<jordisayol> hmmm, he actualitzat de ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 recentment
<alexm> doncs mira, podria ser això
<jordisayol> suposo que es pot esborrar sense problemes el contingut d'aquests dos fitxers logs oi?
<jordisayol> una cosa que no entenc
<jordisayol> ls -lh /proc/kcore
<jordisayol> -r-------- 1 root root 128T 2011-07-26 13:39 /proc/kcore
<jordisayol> el disc és de 450G
<alexm> el /proc és un sistema de fitxers virtual, cal interpretar el que hi diu
<alexm> jo també tinc el kcore igual
<alexm> no sé què vo dir
<jordisayol> aha, merci alexm!
<jordisayol> alexm: moltes gràcies per l'ajuda! ;-)
<alexm> sobre carregar-te els logs, és millor que els canviïs el nom, reiniciïs i després te'ls carregues si vols
<alexm> així t'assegures que quan els esborres no estaven en ús
<alexm> lo de reiniciar és per no haver-te d'explicar com reiniciar tots els dimonis que toquen els logs ;)
<jordisayol> aha, així ho faré, i aprofitaré per desclavar la tarja i netejar els connectors pci
<alexm> després mira si hi ha algun bug al launchpad.net
<jordisayol> he cercat per internet, i aquest mateix error li apareix a un paio al 2004. diuen que és un error de paritat del bus. no sembla que tingui res a veure amb el kernel ni l'ubuntu, al menys de moment
<jordisayol> concretament diu això:
<jordisayol> "PPERR is a PCI bus parity error. That sounds pretty tragic to me."
<jordisayol> no és massa engrescador....
<alexm> amb sort serà un mal contacte que pots netejar o recol·locar
<jordisayol> knock on wood :-)
<jordisayol> fins ara
<jordisayol> bones
<jordisayol> ja està solucionat
<jordisayol> moltes gràcies per l'ajuda alexm! :-)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-23
<jaume32> bona tarda
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<jaume32> com va això?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> què vol dir
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és el primer cop que utilitza Ubuntu?
<jaume32> que qué tal?
<jaume32> si,es la primera vegada
<jaume32> quin silenci Gosset_Inofensiu
<jaume32> si faig alguna cosa malament,m'ho pot dir,no pasa res
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdona estic en altres canals
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ves provant
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si tens algun problema planteja'l
<jaume32> d'acord,fins un altra
<Gosset_Inofensiu> apa siauu
<jaime32> tinc un petit problema,em te igual siguis noi o noia,trobo problemes amb ubuntu.Cuan descarrego programetes és com si tingués un virus i es suposa que a linux no hi ha virus.Què algú em pot donar consell?
<jaime32> el flash player per a ubuntu a 64 bytes no el puc fer servir i m'he assegurat de què sigui per ubuntu a 64 bytes,no em deixa descarregarlo un altra vegada(a més a més fa molt que no follo i sóc heterosexual),però això és secundari.
<jaime32> el meu ubuntu és la versió 11.10
<jaime32> podeu parlar eh?
<jaime32> com diuen a A3 jo no mano,sóc el simi de l'ordinador
<jaime32> antena 3,vull dir
<jaime32> com canvío de color de lletres,si em fan el favor...
<jaime32> hola jordisayol
<jaime32> déu n'hi do tinc faltes,ja em cal estudiar...
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-24
<jaime8> bona tarda.Déu n'hi do no sóc capaç de ficarme al xat de ya.com i tinc adobe flash player per a ubuntu,qué algú m'ho pot solucionar,m'explico,si fosin tan amables d'ajudarme,els ho agrairia.
<jaime8> ha vist algú a Gosset-inofensiu?qué hi és?em refreixo amb un altre nom...
<jaime8> hola ubuntulog
<jordisayol> digues jaime8
<jaime8> no puc entrar al xat de ya.com i suposadament ho tinc tot en regla,el meu ubuntu es la versió 11.10 i l'adobe flash player és per al mateix a 64 bytes
<jordisayol> no tinc ni idea que és el xat de ya.com
<jordisayol> per a provar si funciona el flash en el teu ordinador, ves a aquesta pàgina: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<jaime8> és com el xat de ubuntu però de ya.com,és a la xarxa,com aquest on estem ara xarrant
<jaime8> gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-25
<tsdgeos> RainCT: ping-o-matic
<RainCT> tsdgeos: Ei. Que hi ha?
<tsdgeos> RainCT: tu q ets vala-man
<tsdgeos> hi ha algun ide vala-specific?
<tsdgeos> o q feu servir?
<RainCT> hi ha un tal valide
<RainCT> però no l'he provat mai
<RainCT> jo tiro amb vim
<tsdgeos> ok
<RainCT> (a la wiki tens el syntax highlight i tal per vala)
<RainCT> (per tots els editors que vulguis)
<tsdgeos> saps com de dificil es que es suportin compilacions out of source
<tsdgeos> em molesta bastant q el .c es posi al costat del .vala
<tsdgeos> pq el grep agafa tots dos :D
<RainCT> doncs no ho sé.. #vala (gimpnet) :p
 * tsdgeos pregunta
<RainCT> tsdgeos: normalment es distribueix els .c al .tar.gz, per poder compilar sense Vala
<tsdgeos> ah si?
<tsdgeos> collo
<RainCT> Sep. Ara que Vala és més estable a Debian i tal ja no els mola tant (hi ha configuracions d'autotools per allà que no ho fan), però en tema embedded i tal s'utilitza
<mallorqui> bon dia
<mallorqui> que hi ha algú?
<jordisayol> whois mallorqui
<jordisayol> mallorqui: sip
<mallorqui> no som un usuari registrat. només mirava quanta gent hi havia per parlar de linux
<jordisayol> cap problema
<jordisayol> no cal ser usuari registrat per a poder parlar pel xat
<mallorqui> d'acord
<mallorqui> som molt novell i mirava algun lloc per cercar suport
<jordisayol> molt bé
<mallorqui> tots sou del Principat?
<jordisayol> no en tinc ni idea, jo sip
<jordisayol> tu ets de València oi? :-)
<mallorqui> si el meu nick és "mallorquí" creus que som de València?
<jordisayol> ...de Menorca? :-)
<mallorqui> mallorquí -> Mallorca
<jordisayol> jo vaig fer la mili a Palma de Mallorca
<jordisayol> això vol dir que ja tinc una edat...
<mallorqui> no creguis
<mallorqui> jo no la vaig fer, però encara era obligatori fer-la
<mallorqui> per cert...
<mallorqui> la nostra capital és "Palma" no "Palma de Mallorca" :-)
<jordisayol> doncs així tu també fa una bona estona que voltes per aquest món...
<jordisayol> d'acord. demano disculpes
<mallorqui> no passa res. És que ara, a Mallorca, estam sensibles amn aquest tema
<mallorqui> per a qualsevol mallorquí és Palma i estam cansat de sentir això de "de Mallorca"
<jordisayol> nosaltres també ho estem, no et pensis. l'atac no és només contra vosaltres, ho és contra la nostra llengua
<mallorqui> Palma, només n'hi ha una
<jordisayol> aha, d'acord
<mallorqui> me feis enveja els del Principat
<mallorqui> crec que estau més a prop de la independència que mai!
<jordisayol> segur? no ho sé pas.
<mallorqui> cada vegada la gent està més farta d'Espanya
<mallorqui> caurà pel seu propi pes
<jordisayol> home, es que si cada dia et van fotent un "mourinho", al final no només s'et infla l'ull, sinó que s'et infla tot.
<mallorqui> en el fons, s'han d'agrair aquestes agressions. Serveixen perquè la gent obri els ulls!
<jordisayol> si noi, però el que cal també és que les alternatives no caiguin el la corrupció. sinó aquests tindran el camí molt planer
<mallorqui> Fins a una altra! Ha estat un plaer. Si tenc qualque dubte ja sé on anar
<mallorqui> adéu!
<jordisayol> dew
#ubuntu-cat 2013-07-25
<AlbertJB> es
<AlbertJB> ups perdó
#ubuntu-cat 2014-07-26
<Ssola> Quan fareu la propera festa d'instal·lació d'Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-07-20
<metallic> escolteu, algú de vosaltres ha utilitzat el programa Gambas?
#ubuntu-cat 2019-07-26
<ton> hola
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Hola
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Home, Vicent! Quan de temps sense traure en nas per ací! Com estàs?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Molt bé. Ara mateix a una trobada de softcatalà a Santmateu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> I tu? tot bé?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Salut companys!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Com va la calor @josepgallart ?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Vau fer la trobada a la piscina?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Molt be, ara soc a Siguenza
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @cubells [Vau fer la trobada a la piscina?], Sera  de dema en vuit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Uns dies aqui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @cubells [I tu? tot bé?], Molt bé, passant uns dies per València, amb la família.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart [<reply to image>], Això és un secarral
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ens tracten molt be
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @ggrappa [Molt bé, passant uns dies per València, amb la família.], Colló quan baixes jo puge i quan puges jo baixe, la qüestió és que no podem quedar a fer-nos una orxata
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Caxis
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ja coincidirem, tot arribarà 😁😁😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Com estan els pares?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @cubells [Com estan els pares?], Tenint en compte que ja els ha caducat la garantia, estan molt bé, gràcies 😊😊😊😊 Ja no estan en condicions de córrer la marató, com fa uns anys, però si te'ls emportes de dinarot no fan el ridícul, no.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jeje, m'alegre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @cubells [Molt bé. Ara mateix a una trobada de softcatalà a Santmateu], Dona records al Josep Maria!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> 👍
